# would a card like the GeForce GTX 460 work in Gentoo?

## h2sammo

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3810/nvidias-geforce-gtx-460-part-2-the-vendor-cards

i see they come overclocked when sold for windows with manufacturer's overclocking utility. would the faster clock be supported by the linux nvidia drivers? how would this work? should i look for the "factory clock" versions instead?

im thinking about getting a newer video card.

----------

## krinn

nvidia also provide overclocking tool per default via nvidia-settings

```
nvidia-settings -q GPU3DClockFreqs

  Attribute 'GPU3DClockFreqs' (beleg:0.0): 576,1015.

    The valid values for 'GPU3DClockFreqs' are in the ranges 144 - 1152, 253 -

    1400 (inclusive).

    'GPU3DClockFreqs' can use the following target types: X Screen, GPU.

nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp

  Attribute 'GPUCoreTemp' (beleg:0.0): 56.

    'GPUCoreTemp' is an integer attribute.

    'GPUCoreTemp' is a read-only attribute.

    'GPUCoreTemp' can use the following target types: X Screen, GPU.

nvidia-settings -q gpus    

1 GPU on beleg:0

    [0] beleg:0[gpu:0] (GeForce GTX 260)

```

you can get all attributes (to get their names to alter them) with nvidia-settings -q all

of course the ones (like the temperature i show) state as "read-only" aren't alterable

edit:  :Smile:  forget, if you like graphic tool, emerge -s nvclock

----------

